# Jellybean and Indiana



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Jellybean and Indiana are getting along wonderfully and are well on there way to being great sisters. But Bean still has some reservations...

Ok, Indy you have to understand that these toys are ALL MINE!










Um, No Bean, they are ALL MINE!










Right, Mom? I can have them all right?










Fine Indy, have the toys, but I get the couch!










I'll fight you for this couch!










Bean, you're mine!










That's what you think kid. you're going down!










Ha, ha told ya! This couch is MINE!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww just what I needed this morning!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Omg look at that face. Is that not trouble in the making? Rob's evil puppy will have to move off the throne I think.


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Awwww. Those are the best pictures! They look so cute together! I especially love that last one.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Jellybean is such a sweetheart! I think they are on their way to becoming best friends. Phoebe gets jealous about toys and always wants whatever toy the other dogs have, but she also likes to hold a toy in her mouth while another dog chews on the other half. These goldens just have the dearest souls.

Indiana looks like she is loving her new home!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## zjsmommy (Jan 10, 2008)

HAHA cute pics. I love her face in the first one!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those pics tell the whole story. It does sound like Bean and Indy are well on their way to a long lasting relationship. The last picture of Indy looking up at Bean needs the laser eyeballs of the Evil Puppy drawn in.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Aww!! Those are great pictures! I love Indiana's name too!! How old is JellyBean?


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Jellybean will be 1 year old on Feb. 11th. A big celebration is in order!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Awww!!! How cute!!! She's adorable.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Jellybean's mom said:


> Jellybean will be 1 year old on Feb. 11th. A big celebration is in order!


LOL! Party time!!! She's gorgoeus!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG....those are some of the most adorable and funny pics at the same time! Oh Indiana...Bean...you both are gorgeous!


----------



## mjkaferle5 (Jan 15, 2008)

I assume you named your puppy "Indiana Jones" based on this part of "Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade". This part has always made me laugh! Indy is a great name for your dog!


*Sallah*: Please, what does it always mean, this... this "Junior"? 
*Professor Henry Jones*: That's his name. 
[_points to himself_] 
*Professor Henry Jones*: Henry Jones... 
[_points to Indy_] 
*Professor Henry Jones*: ...Junior. 
*Indiana Jones*: I like "Indiana." 
*Professor Henry Jones*: We named the *dog* Indiana. 
*Marcus Brody*: May we go home now, please? 
*Sallah*: The dog? 
[_starts laughing_] 
*Sallah*: You are named after the dog? HA HA HA...! 
*Indiana Jones*: I've got a lot of fond memories of that dog.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Those are precious pictures of precious pups! Love the way Indy is making herself totally at home!!!

Angie


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

We all just Love these pics!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those pictures are just so funny and sweet at the time. I see Indiana is feeling alot better. Looks like they are on their way to being best friends.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

OMGosh... is that Peaches' Pinky??? I seem to have totally missed this one!!! They look terrific together... I'm sure Bean will LUV having a little sister around!!!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG, they are just adorable together! I didn't even know that you got another dog. When did you get Indiana?

I sure do miss those days, enjoy!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Hahahahahaha! I have two of those too!!!! MY TOYS!
Great pics of the kids Adrienne


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

mjkaferle5 said:


> *Sallah*: Please, what does it always mean, this... this "Junior"?
> *Professor Henry Jones*: That's his name.
> [_points to himself_]
> *Professor Henry Jones*: Henry Jones...
> ...


 I loved that part of the movie!! 

So what did I miss? When did you get Indy (to use one of Jone's nicknames!)? I had no idea you had another pup at home!! They look adorable together!!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Aww.. Those are really cute! I am so glad that Indiana is going well. She looks really happy with you and bean!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I love the pictures/captions!.


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey for those of you confused....go here! It happened really, really fast 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=28014

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=28182


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwww they look so adoreable and ms.indy is cute as ever jellybean is a doll


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm so glad she found her way to your home. she's already looking healtier and seems to be doing just fine in getting along in her new "pack"


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Those were great... Told the whole story.....


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

cutest pics!!! looks like they're already great friends lol


----------



## mjkaferle5 (Jan 15, 2008)

Jellybean's mom said:


> Hey for those of you confused....go here! It happened really, really fast
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=28014
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=28182


 
Oh, Pinky is now Indy!!

Thanks for the "catch up"!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Great pics. It must be so fun to watch them play together


----------

